# ecoweb drip wall plant suggestions



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just about ready to start planting my paludarium (see link in sig) and need some help with planting suggestions. The tank has ecoweb walls with a constant flow of recycled water from the aquatic section. I'm trying to find some plants that will do well in that setting. I'm planning on some riccia and peacock moss and probably some java fern "trident", but I'm looking for some sort of creeping plant that will really take over the wall. 

Will oak leaf creeping fig work in such wet conditions? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Oak Leaf should work so long as its not super super saturated.

I think what would REALLY be neat is Selaginella. Start it on the floor and let it find its way to the wall. It makes the BEST background...

Here's one I made...









Here's one I made with some Peperomia rotundifolia in an old viv...


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

That looks great! What kind of Selaginella is it? Do most species adapt well to constantly wet conditions? I'm eyeing Selaginella moellendorfii on Dartfrogmegastore.

I'm also considering Bolivian wandering jew, Pellonia 'Watermelon', Peperomia 'mini melons'. Are any of those likely to work?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone whats the Begonia in the second pic?

And BTW that Selaginella looks awesome on the mount!
I always wanted to do that with Selaginella erythropus

Todd


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Truly anything you want. For space fillers I would go with creeping fig, java moss, Dischidia ovata, and anubias.

Read through this thread. Most of his background is treefern panels, which is similar to epiweb.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-vivarium-converted-my-old-paludarium-28.html

Heres something you might be interested in:
GREEN FORTUNE - PLANTWALL


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

I had oak leaf creeping fig growing on some Epiweb for a while, it loved it. The fig is just to aggressive thou, it tried to take over the tank. The roots were into the filter, the tube lines everything. I had 1/4" roots/stems when I pulled it all out.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I picked up two kinds of selaginella (can anyone give me an ID on these guys?)



















and two kinds of fern (one is white rabbit's foot, I'm not sure of the other)



















I've stuck most of them into my ecoweb dripwall and pinned a few on to my fake tree roots. Hopefully they'll tolerate the constant water flow. I'm still on the hunt for some oak leaf creeping fig.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Pteris sp. is the unknown fern. Good luck with it, ive read that it likes to dry out a little between waterings.

Where did you get those plants btw?


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the ID on the fern. Seems like Pteris also it prefers cooler conditions so I'm guessing it's probably not going to do well in my setup  Any thoughts as to whether the Rabbit's Foot will fare any better? Any other suggestions for ferns that will do well under flow (besides java and bolbitis)?

I picked up the plants at a local nursery in N. Raleigh (Homewood).


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive seen pteris in vivariums before, since you already have it, go ahead and plant it and see what happens. 

Rabbits foot is pretty commonly used in vivariums. Sometimes as an epiphyte: James T's Vivarium

microsorum sp (not just java fern, there are others) and Microgramma sp are also good choices. Ive never had any of them, but i have had my eye on them for some time. See this thread and check out Harry's website for alot of plant ideas.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56545-please-suggest-ferns-viv.html

Harrys website:
Cloud Jungle Epiphytes > Home
He used to sell plants on his website but stopped. But he still sometimes does sell or trade plants to members on this and other forums if im not mistaken.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think the first one has yet been properly ID'd yet. It came originally from Ray at Central Florida Ferns. I don't think Charles Alford even knows what it is. It is some sort of Selaginella though. It doesn't grow prostrate however. It mostly grows vertically and shoots long roots toward the soil. 

The 2nd one is Selaginella kraussiana from what I can see.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I definitely noticed those long roots protruding towards the soil - it made me think it might attach well to the ecoweb. I've got it planted on a vertical surface so I'm not sure how that's going to work with the upright growth habit but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That one looks really neat. Id love to get a piece if anyone has it.

It reminds me a bit of the S. kraussiana brownii. as well as something I got in as Selaginella SP 'Popayan'


Todd


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd be glad to send you a little piece if you pay shipping. If you're willing to wait a little while I can send you more if/when it establishes in my tank.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Just wanted to update this to say that the White Rabbit's Foot fern isn't doing well - definitely didn't like all the water. Some of the selaginella has started to rot but it seems to be doing ok in other areas. I recently added some peperomia 'mini melons' to the wall as well and will update in a few weeks to let you know how they do. I also ordered some Bolbitis heteroclita, oakleaf creeping fig and bacopa. Hopefully those guys will fare better with the water.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Try moving the rabbits foot to one of your drylock roots with some sphagnum wrapped around its feet. The Bolbitis and bacopa should grow extremely well wet. The creeping fig might or might not. Ive had it grow explosively in wet areas, and other times melt away in wet areas. Im not really sure why. I can get it to grow like crazy sealed in a ziplock bag with no air movement and 100% humidity, but sometimes in similar conditions in a vivarium it acts like its not getting enough air movement and the leaves turn to mush.

good luck!


----------



## yikesjason (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a drip wall with bulk pond filter media, part has constant water flow, and the other part has intermittent. The plants do much better with the intermittent flow. I have had a lot of problems getting plants to grow with constant water. Poke a dot plants do well in the wet section though.


----------

